# Pest control



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool video, the scenery is awesome. Glad to see you are still shooting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Cool video, the scenery is awesome. Glad to see you are still shooting


Thanks for watching, oh yea Im never gonna stop shooting


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting. the topshot is a great frame.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Smoked em! Awesome shootn as always!


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks like a fun afternoon. Nice shooting.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------

